# Bucky Doe



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok so I am an idiot and I took on this goat who is ridiculously bucky behaving. She is not in heat but whenever one of my others are she turns into a maniac. Anyone have suggestions on what to do? She pursues all my does and I have a few pregnant ones. So she is currently in her own pen. I cannot keep her that way. Any suggestions or ideas would be great. Thanks


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Breed her. Or find her a new home.


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

Have u bred her? If not then do so that may calm her down a little some does do that if there isn't a buck around what kinda goat is she?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She could be a goat that has both sex organs , I forgot the correct name of this , sorry. But your does behavior is pretty much spot on for this type of problem. From what i know , they can live a perfectly normal life , but you dont want to breed her....if you dont have a buck or you know someone that wants to know when their does are ready for breeding , this would be a perfect doe for them


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo I think you are speaking of hermaphrodite.
Tlambert do her repo organs look normal?
I once had a doe that looked normal but was very bucky. She'd run from the real thing.
Had her butchered. Guess what? No ovaries!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She is 7 years old and never bred I am a bit concerned with even trying to breed her. She is a real pain in the rear. I may end up sending her to a new home. I cannot keep her around she is to rough on my other does. She is a mix goat freaking HUGE though. If I thought it was worth it I would try to breed her but her age keeps me from even trying. Everything looks normal on her as far as production and what not. She was not like this at her other home so idk trying to give her a real chance. She may be going back to her old home and I just do the care of the goat. The woman who had her could not keep up with feet and such but I can do that for her if it means my herd is not pushed around.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like she could possibly be a very pushy, dominant female? I've heard of does doing stuff like that to prove dominance over the others.
IMO if she's like this and putting your does at risk, I'd send her back and just try to keep up on her feet, etc. I can imagine this all must be stressful for her too, especially if she didn't act that way in her previous home.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

7 yrs old & never been bred or settled? 
She might look normal to the eye, but I bet she lacks the proper plumbing, whether she is hermaphrodite or not.
My girl was 4 or 5. She was huge. 
I sold her with full disclosure. She had been exposed many times. When new owner said she was going for meat I went up there & specifically asked to check for too much fat around ovaries. I had no idea there were
no ovaries.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Couldn't it just be she has a little more testosterone?? I don't know. I read in this book and I will find it. That if you look at the horns on your does you can tell if they are a hermaphrodite or have more male in them. Here are two pictures to show you what I mean. April and Isis were born April 1 2010. Full sisters. There mother tried to kill Isis when she was born. I found them out of there pen on the other side of the barn. I thought for sure I had a boy and girl. Isis was 12 pounds at birth and April 6 pounds. Isis also looked like a boy until we looked at the parts. I will also show baby pictures. Isis is the brown paint. April is the Black headed BoerX. Isis also has a bulb like thing coming from her vulva. April does not. Isis cycles differentially than a normal goat. She has a heat , than breeds, than 21 days later cycles again breeds and takes. First baby died in the uterus but she was able to carry full term. So this time I gave her a shot like the vet instructed me. 3/4 of a cc of estramate. Doesn't have all the bad side effects that lute does. She finally bred today and hopefully she will have two kinds in five months alive and healthy. I


I am just explaining everything I am going threw I hope this helps anyone who is in the same boat. I had to learn all this on my own. 

Again I hope this helps.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pic especially the last one Piercing Starr, sure looks hermie to me.
Great learning tool.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , Nancy and pierceingstarr , that is what I am talking about , lol
Thanks Nancy , for the life of me I couldnt think of the proper wording , lol.
I have seen that and they look like they have a tiny penis where there vulva is .
I guess if they have the ovaries , they can produce but Im wondering if its hit or miss that they CAN reproduce another hermie....
I had seen one when I was first looking at goats and i was actually going to take her because she was such a pretty thing and very friendly....
But I was distracted and never went back to look at her...I could have taken her for free too , i should have. But thinking back , maybe she would have been mean to my other does , who knows....
The only thing that i was told is that she couldnt breed and shouldnt be bred.
And at the time , i didnt care one bit about any of that , lol.
But i guess she would be good to have around for someone that doesnt have a buck and needs to know when their does are "ready". 
That is if you want to find a home for her


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome picture and what great timing pierceingstarr !!!
Thanks , yes , that is exactly what I am trying to explain , lolol.
Perfect !


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Isis getting bred the first time was an OOPS. We honestly didn't think she could. We wanted to put her with the buck only as a companion because I was too scared to even examine her to see if she had a cervix. We had know idea she was pregnant until she had a huge udder. Her one baby that survived is not showing any of the signs of being a hermie. Normal looking hornes and vulva. I think if someone is questioning themselves about should or shouldn't than maybe they should examine her to see if she has a cervix. If she doesn't produce kids than they should be able to take the doe back and get a refund or pick of another.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

This doe was from a pet home. They never bred her because they had no reason for babies. I believe she is normal but I could totally be wrong. I will take some picts of her. I thought maybe.she behaved thos way cause.she has never been in a herd only with one other goat but idk at this point. As well as never being bred

Also this goat I have now because.the woman is 70 cannot keep up with them on her own. So if ahe goes back essentially I'm still caring for her.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a picture of her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is really pretty ....sorry I can't help with your question but I hope it works out for you both! It is good of you to help an elderly friend out. I imagine it is a lot for her to try and take care of her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is pretty and BIG , lolol.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

She is a freaking freight train. I have no idea what I am going to do. She taught my dog ace a lesson though today one he needed lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no , is Ace OK ? Sometimes they do need those lessons though....


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh no , is Ace OK ? Sometimes they do need those lessons though....


Of course he has a head like a rock and went back for more stupid head.


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Tlambert95 said:


> She is 7 years old and never bred I am a bit concerned with even trying to breed her. She is a real pain in the rear. I may end up sending her to a new home. I cannot keep her around she is to rough on my other does. She is a mix goat freaking HUGE though. If I thought it was worth it I would try to breed her but her age keeps me from even trying. Everything looks normal on her as far as production and what not. She was not like this at her other home so idk trying to give her a real chance. She may be going back to her old home and I just do the care of the goat. The woman who had her could not keep up with feet and such but I can do that for her if it means my herd is not pushed around.


Why not try ti give her a job. Teach her to pack or pull a cart or travois. It's would help focus and burn off her energy


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

If I thought I could get her to settle down enough to be a reliable pack goat I would but she is hard to catch and is a wild bur up her butt crazy train. Seriously I call her big mama for a reason.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

If you can put her in a small pen and work with her with grain.Put a collar on her and hold her there wile she eats and just rub her down. If you have a milk stand put her there and feed her and rub her. Every day. she will eventually calm down enough to let you get near her. I had one of those until I did all of what I just said. Now they are just as spoiled as the others and I can now walk out there wile they are eating and grab a goat. Even the buck is that way.
She really is pretty. And Big. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

7 yrs is not too old to breed. 

I would give it a shot, see if she settles. No point keeping a goat and feeding her AND putting up with her bullying behaviour if she isnt at least going to produce for you


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

True hermaphrodites are generally sterile, and have more distinct parts of both sexes. She could be a pseudo-female hermaphrodite though. 

Cystic ovaries is a somewhat common condition that causes female animals to act masculine. If a female critter acts really masculine that can for sure be the cause.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , Nancy and pierceingstarr , that is what I am talking about , lol
> Thanks Nancy , for the life of me I couldnt think of the proper wording , lol.
> I have seen that and they look like they have a tiny penis where there vulva is .
> I guess if they have the ovaries , they can produce but Im wondering if its hit or miss that they CAN reproduce another hermie....


It its highly unlikely to be a genetic trait that can be passed on. In general hermaphroditism is caused by either a problem with the pregnancy where the mother doesn't produce the correct hormones at the correct time, or by an issue with fetal development that causes an XY (male )fetus to revert to its female form (we all start out as girls). This is called gonadal hermaphroditism.

Very VERY rarely you get an XXY combination that results in a hermaphrodite that can breed with fully functioning sex organs of one or the other gender. This is caused by mutated sperm and can only be passed on by males(gene is in the Y chromosome), so be sure to wether any bucklings out of that doe.

Hope that was helpful!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I have one like that-but she is bred every year-my only Alpine 8 years old -I cannot keep her in a pen with the other girls even if they are not preggers-she is even super pushy out in the pasture and will harass one doe-she takes turns-doesnt have a favorite-shes just plan mean-
but a lover to people-she is every vistors favorite-hopefully with the MUCH LARGER pasture this year she wont be as bad--she is super heavy with kids -thinking trips or quads and her mother and her are incredible milkers-her mother is still producing at 13 years old!! otherwise i would say bye bye!!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have given up she ran me down like a piece of meat this morning. She will be hitting the road. I have had enough of being a punching bag I get enough bruises from my others that are accidents.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll make fine dining.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am loading her up and taking her to the sale. I don't even want to eat her she made me so mad. All I was doing was changing her water out.


----------

